# Heavy clean up on my 52 20inch dx



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jul 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 9, 2020)

Lookin' good! Great to see it coming back to life.
What is your technique to fixing that flare on the front fender?


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jul 10, 2020)

Metal Dolly’s and a body hammer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 13, 2020)

Jakethesnake23 said:


> Metal Dolly’s and a body hammer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Came out really nice!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 15, 2020)

Hola stay safe*!* good work on the fender and the paint*!* I have a couple of 20" Dxs share later*!*


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jul 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice stuff.... I am also working on a couple. A (Juvenile) DX from '49, and a '55 Balloon cantlever.  Slowly but surely getting them where I want them to go...
Won't be original but will be fun to ride.
DX:



Slowly getting to the point, Not that close yet...

Cantilever:



From last years end. Very close to desired project finish...

These were the last pieces from the 20" Binge a few years back.
REC


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jul 28, 2020)

Super cool bikes [emoji1690]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2020)

Jakethesnake23 said:


> Super cool bikes [emoji1690]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, Obviously, you may be a little partial to these too! I'm still working on these two, the DS is still a ways away from the end. Some parts are still coming. The Canti is pretty close but I still need to pull the front fender off and replace the rivets for the braces. 
Both of them need the hubs serviced yet.

REC


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Dec 4, 2020)

Finished product , found out it’s 1947 from some of the schwinn guru s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Feb 4, 2021)

My Survivor 1961 schwinn 20” Spitfire last year of the spitfire , og paint


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Mar 8, 2021)

My new spitfire


----------



## Bendix (Mar 10, 2021)

I know folks love their Sting Rays and Krates, but 20" ballooners are just *cool*!


----------

